# Corsair Vengeance 1500 Review



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

*Corsair Vengeance 1500 Review*
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8245808711_69e48a7950_b.jpg
*Introduction*
As we all know that Corsair is a well known company for PSU and RAM but recently they came in gaming business with their Vengeance series of products. I am reviewing Corsair Vengeance 1500 7.1 USB Headphones. As per the name this is a USB headphone so you don’t need a 3.5 jack for it, instead it will go in a USB port.

*Packaging*
The packaging was a pretty basic one with nothing but just the Headphone. They didn't gave a Driver CD or the software which is near essential to enjoy the sound quality. But this is not much of an issue as you can easily get it from their site. The microphone and the side of Headhone is visible through the plastic, and thats all you are getting really what you are seeing. 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8337/8245809497_88347ede2f_b.jpg

*Design and Features*
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8246877372_4115e804c7_b.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8058/8245808067_d9abedf631_b.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OLFGE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/guxgq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Y8T1A.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8489/8245811673_b72fea488c_b.jpg
This is a over the head headphone with circumaural plastic cans. It have cloth cushion for your ears which are really good but they do get dirty overtime, as for me it’s a non issue. The bands are made of plastic with aluminum covering having glossy finish on them from outside which really looks very classy and nice to me. The top portion also have the cushions for your head. There is a volume control with two big buttons for lowering and increasing the volume and one small button for muting the microphone. They always glow in Blue and when you mute the microphone then the ring around the two buttons lit in Red from Blue. The microphone is nicely placed on the left can which easily goes up when not in use, though I like it to have it before my mouth, kinda gives a nice feeling. The wire is kinda long and more than enough (3m) and of very good quality.
As for Comfort, this is the best thing that I have used in terms of comfort. I mean the headphone is really comfortable for very long sessions, I mean 7-10 hrs straight. The headphone is kinda heavy but you won’t feel a thing while wearing, I have used many headphone and even right now I have two (Sennheiser HD202) and I have used some more headphone from reputed brands but none comes close to this in terms of comfort. The noise cancellation feature works really well and you’ll hear a lot less sound while wearing which is nice in my case as the CPU and UPS makes noise which are isolated while wearing these.

*Performance*
It’s a simple plug and play device but like I said before the software is essential for enjoying this headphone at its full potential. Its freely available at Corsair Site so no should find it difficult to find them at all. Now lets talk about performance.

*Music*
Well to be honest there is not much to talk about in this area as this headphone doesn’t offer much in terms of pure music. Bass is kind of lacking and sometimes treble is more than required which makes kinda distracting noise but if you do a little tweaking with the software then you can surely find your comfort zone for sure. You can easily bypass through Stereo, 5.1 or 7.1 on the fly through the software so it basically gives you around 3-5 types of sound and you can tweak each one of them to your liking. I must say that sometimes some mode works really great for many songs. Still I prefer to use my second headphone for music.

*Movies*
Now here this headphone shines with its Dolby Digital 5.1 surround sound and trust me, it really works. I mean you can actually get a sensation that yes that sound is coming from back and other one from front and easily distinguish between them. Bass also works nice here and the explosions and all sounds great on these.

*Games*
This is the strongest point of these headphones and they are for good reasons. Explosions, voice acting and everything sounds really nice in this headphone. Switch to 7.1 surround and play a game and you can easily pin point enemy location just by the sound they are making which makes games very interactive and fun to play. For example while playing Far Cry 3 I was killing enemy and then I heard the bark and next shot was straight on dog just by the sound. Also in Witcher I was able to pin point the fist fighting location the moment I entered the Inn. In races you can easily find out from where the opponent is going to overtake you and you can block them. Trust me these headphones really does wonders in gaming and you’ll feel like you have one more weapon in your arsenal.

*Microphone*
The microphone provided with this headphone works really great in all areas, be it gaming, chatting or sound recording. There is very little noise while recording and it can hear very low volumes so people having low pitch voice won’t have problem. I tested it with Borderlands and my friends had no problems hearing my screaming and shouting while playing Co-Op. For chatting I used Gtalk to test and here also my friend didn’t complained. In fact in both cases they complimented that my voice is crystal clear to them.


*Conclusion*

I would easily say that its more than worth for what you are paying for it. It performs better than more expensive headphones and the performance for gaming is simply splendid and 5.1 and 7.1 really works in this headphones. Its so comfortable that you can easily game for long sessions. What more can you ask from it, however if you are music lover then this headphone is not for you, better stereo headphones are available for this price but if like Movies and games then you can never go wrong with this one. Microphone also works great in all scenarios. 
*Pros*
 	Very Comfortable
 	5.1 and 7.1 works really nice
 	Real nice Software

*Cons*
 	Music performance could have been better

*Ratings*
Music - 7/10
Movies - 9/10
Games - 9/10
Comfort - 10/10
Overall – 9/10


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2013)

pics please
grats on the headphones


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks. Updated the post with pics.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 8, 2013)

well adand they are available on md computer so i can i get them delivered to delhi and what do they charge for it ?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmm.....Well the price of MD is higher than that of Vedant Computers last time inquired. Anyway both shops will ship the product at Delhi and the shipping charges would be around 100-150 INR.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Hmm.....Well the price of MD is higher than that of Vedant Computers last time inquired. Anyway both shops will ship the product at Delhi and the shipping charges would be around 100-150 INR.


so the finl price would come aroud 5000 hun ok so if i wanna get it from vedanta should i tell CILUS ?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2013)

Well you can contact them yourself and ask.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 9, 2013)

I contacted them price is 4700/- including tax and shipping.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 10, 2013)

rajesh.s said:


> I contacted them price is 4700/- including tax and shipping.


to delhi ?


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 10, 2013)

to my address. hope same charges for u also.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 11, 2013)

nice review



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> so the finl price would come aroud 5000 hun ok so if i wanna get it from vedanta should i tell CILUS ?



available for 4500 in nehru place


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 11, 2013)

hmm thanks for the price i dont frequently go there as im just 14 and i went there almost 5 years ago . so i dont think i will be able together so mostly searching on online stores but still thanks for it Bro !!


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 11, 2013)

today i bought this headset from snap deal rs.4700. very fast service, and packed well. ordered on Wednesday evening, delivered today morning.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 12, 2013)

ow very nice congrats both of you i am also looking forward of buying 1 soon


----------

